# Aristo-Craft live steam Mikado



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Any here have one or have run one? Don't know if Royce has one still, but it is on his website, so if you do Royce could you pm me about the price? What do you guys think of this one? Seems like it is a little less hands on with the ease of starting up and operating. Looks like it gets some nice smoke(steam) from the stack though (from watching you tube videos of it running).

I was at my local hobby shop and they had an old 2008-2009 Aristo-Craft catalog so this is where I saw it. 



I am holding out for the PRR K4 Pacific by AML, but the wait is hard and I know I haven't even been waiting as long as some here have for this particular engine. However the Mikado looks good too. I am not into that type of Locomotive design as much, but it still looks nice. 



I can't get over the amount of steam coming out of the stack compared to other videos of other small scale live steam locos. Perhaps it was a very cold day. One of the videos had been uploaded in November. Very impressive.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Iceclimber
Contact Jerry Barnes here on MLS or go to the Aristocraft web site- Forms: Live steam there is lots of history, overview and how to on this engine.


http://www.aristocraft.com/

I own one and would recommend it.










Speaking of BIG plumes on a summer run


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Charles.


----------



## Westcott (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi IceClimber,

I also can thoroughly recommend this loco.

A posed photo -

http://www.gscalecentral.co.uk/f/do...;where=msg

And a "cab ride" video hauling the train in the photo -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YeILGwPb__E

Regards,
Hamish


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a video of my second outting with the AC LS Mike and I never ran LS before...........Jim

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PobdRjrr2Zk


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

This makes me wonder about the AML live steam K4. Do you think they will add an ignition system as opposed to having you light it with an outside source of ignition? On the one hand, I could see where this would be very handy, especially on windy days and on the other hand, I am sure there are those that would scoff at a bbq grill type of ignition.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I hate to double post, but the edit function seems to be currently unavailable.

I talked with Royce over the phone. He sold his last one already. Nice guy. Well, Thanks for all the replies, videos and links. This world of live steam just keeps getting better and broader. I just want to say that you all are great people and I have really enjoyed being a part of this forum even if my only interactions in it have been questions I am sure most of you are tired of answering.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

There are still some out there at hobby shops. I know the last two new ones that I know of were bought from Canadian hobby shops, not sure which one. I like my Mikado, but you do have to work on these some and be ready for that, it's not like an electric that you put on and it runs real easily. There are a few modifications that make it run better also, don't get me wrong, they are fun, but do take some work. Quite a few out there not being used, I think, because of that. They pop up on ebay every once in awhile also. If there is a Garden Railways club around you, join up and you might find someone in the club has one they would sell, or know someone that has one. Just posting here may get you some responses. You could post an ad in the 'wanted' section of the classifieds.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Jerry, I may do that if my impatience for the AML K4 gets the better of me.


----------



## turbohvn (Jan 7, 2008)

Jeremiah, 

It was nice talking to you as well! 

In our discussions on the AML 0-6-0 switcher as an alternative to the Mikado, I should have mentioned that there are lots of threads her on MLS regarding this engine. Just do a search on "AML 0-6-0, AML switcher, etc" and you will find those threads. Every one that I have sold one to is very happy with it. Same scale as the Mikado and a bit more user friendly. 

Regards, 
Royce


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

The only problem as I see it with the Aristo Mikado is that there seems to be no spares available. I have been chasing Navin ( at Aristocraft ) for a replacement gas tank for over a year now, to repair a customers engine. I am going to install an OEM one to get the loco working again.


----------



## Dutch-Burt (Jan 29, 2009)

Posted By rodblakeman on 18 Sep 2010 12:53 AM 
The only problem as I see it with the Aristo Mikado is that there seems to be no spares available. I have been chasing Navin ( at Aristocraft ) for a replacement gas tank for over a year now, to repair a customers engine. I am going to install an OEM one to get the loco working again. Hi,

I had a problem with the original gastank as well, no responce from AC, so I replaced it with a Regner gastank. Works fine.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe Royce's suggestion is a good one if you are wanting any kind of support after the sale.

Also with addition of a leading and trailing truck (which there appears to be plenty of room for) you could have a 2-6-2.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I own two of the Mikes and I love running them. I have made some modes to mine like Jerry has and it really looks good. I happen to pick the 2nd one up when I went to the train show in Dolton, GA in May and it was the 2nd run. Had to work on it to get it running but as Jerry said they require a little tinkering once in a while. That's the fun part. My first Mike is 5 years old and the more I run it the better it gets. Yep I blew up the fuel tank on that one and waited for over a year for a replacement but luckily I found someone to repair mine in the mean time. They should now be in stock as the replacement I got is the newer style with the site glass. When I first got the Mike the AC forum had all kinds of help from a lot of good LS folks providing us newbies with the help we needed. I think there where a lot of us sparkies that got into LS because of the loco.


I To have ordered the K-4 the only down side for me on this loco is I will need to R/C it as it does not come as the AC Mike does so keep that in mind if you ordered the K-4. I run on the ground so that is why I need to put the R/C system in mine. Later RJD


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I may put R/C in the K4 eventually, but at the moment do not plan to at first.


----------

